# Is there anyway to pull the data from an iPhone/iTunes backup file?



## Gostrydr (May 9, 2012)

Is there anyway to pull the data from an iPhone/iTunes backup file so it can be read and imported into a DROID phone. Have a customer with a dead iPhone and they went out and purchased a DROID as a replacement and would like all their contacts to be imported into the DRIOD. Is there any software out there that can do this?


----------



## xx86 (Jul 22, 2002)

Not sure what OS your using but here's 

In Windows XP
Goto ~/Application Data/apple computer/MobileSync/Backup/
Open that directory and look for the following filename:
3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28

Download your SQLite management app, open file above and read data. you can export to excel or CSV and import back into phone or google then import to phone hundreds of ways to do it.


----------

